# Trying to Identify Violinist's Signature



## Bachness (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello, I've attached a picture of a violinist's signature from a railroad menu from the late 30s.

Can anyone recognize it or know where else I could check?

Apparently it's from a pretty famous violinist.

Thanks!


----------

